# Maui 2br Dec24-...



## echino (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking for 2br or 3br on Maui Christmas / New Year week, check in Dec.24 or later, except North Kihei.


----------



## echino (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, I rented the New Year's week at WKORVN from an owner.

Now I need a 2br for four nights, *Dec.24-28* to fill the gap.


----------

